# Is my brand new SP2022 missing a part?



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I just picked up a new Sig SP2022 yesterday for my wife. Didn't have time to open the box up until this morning. I was going to mount my Crimson Trace laser (CMR201) from my Ruger SR9c on it to see how it fit.
WTF??? No way it's going to fit on the Sig. The Sig manual says it has a picatinny rail, but the gun doesn't look like it has what I'd call picatinny on it. Here is what this Sig looks like. Is something missing???










If THAT'S Sig's idea of a picatinny rail, then :smt097
What kind of stuff can I mount on THAT???

HELP!!!!
:smt076:smt021:smt014


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, you don't see that every day, looks like they forgot to cut/mold the cross slots.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

That is the old Sig proprietary rail from the P2009, not the 2022. Are you sure you bought a 2022? Take a look and make sure it's marked 2022. Either Sig or a dealer/distributor made a major mistake. However, you may have something of a collectible. Can you post a photo of the whole gun ? 2009 frames were made in Switzerland. Check your markings.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Curious to know the markings. Nice dove tail


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

hud35500 said:


> That is the old Sig proprietary rail from the P2009, not the 2022. Are you sure you bought a 2022? Take a look and make sure it's marked 2022. Either Sig or a dealer/distributor made a major mistake. However, you may have something of a collectible. Can you post a photo of the whole gun ? 2009 frames were made in Switzerland. Check your markings.


Just checked the box label. That explains my problem. So now the question is, is there some sort of "adapter" that will fit in my grooves to provide an actual picatinny rail?










The frame is stamped "Frame Made in Switzerland" and the slide is engraved with Sig Sauer SP2022. Looks like I got hosed. I could have SWORN there were picatinny rails on both 2022s he had at the show. Oh well, I guess I can melt it down or just keep it for the "buy back program" from the government. :smt076


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like SureFire has an adapter for some of the Pro models:

SureFire MR10 Picatinny Mounting Rail for SIG Pro Pistol

Not sure if it will fit yours or not.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

You have a version that was intended for the French police, they use non-railed 2009/2022's. I wouln't say you got hosed, just a mix-up really. The dealer you bought it from should exchange it for a railed version, if that's what you want.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

BTW, here's Surefires rail adaptor for the 2009. Check Ebay or Surefires website. You still have an awesome handgun, don't even think of wasting it on a buyback program.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Looks like SureFire has an adapter for some of the Pro models:
> 
> SureFire MR10 Picatinny Mounting Rail for SIG Pro Pistol
> 
> Not sure if it will fit yours or not.


My dealer sent me the Surefire link and says it will fit my Sig. HOWEVER, *$76*. I think it would be cheaper to get a cheap laser and a tube of JB Weld. :anim_lol:

Ace


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Must you have a laser?


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is the side view of the SP2022 WITHOUT the rail option. I probably wouldn't have bought if I had noticed it doesn't have the picatinny on it. Guess I was too enamoured with getting a Sig for under $500 that I just didn't notice that!!










Here is the "Made in Switzerland" stamp...










Ace


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

pic said:


> Must you have a laser?


Well, not necessarily. It will be my wife's carry piece. I always like to have a rail JUST IN CASE...she might turn out to be a crack shot (no crude jokes, guys!!) and won't need a laser. A light might be a nice option though...

She kind of wants a laser...maybe a bit of cool factor??? But it IS nice in a stressful situation when seconds count.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Sig makes a laser that attaches to the grooves on the dust cover. I think to many people get a laser so they don't have to use the sights, which is not a good thing.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I think the gun is perfect for a carry piece. I have never owned a laser. I think they just get in the way.IMO. In a situation I'm not looking for a red dot . I'm matching up those sights depending on the distance of the target and pulling the trigger. If you look for the laser dot and it fails ,, you just wasted precious time. again IMO


----------



## CoffeeRoaster (Apr 11, 2013)

Did you ever find a rail light or adapter kit for your laser? If not I just spoke to Sig Sauer because I just bought the same firearm. There is nothing that I can find out there and I can see that you have had yours for about 3 years now. I love the handgun but like you would love either a laser or a tactical light. If you do not have a solution I am going to design something to have made as an after market rail adapter for this model.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

CoffeeRoaster said:


> Did you ever find a rail light or adapter kit for your laser? If not I just spoke to Sig Sauer because I just bought the same firearm. There is nothing that I can find out there and I can see that you have had yours for about 3 years now. I love the handgun but like you would love either a laser or a tactical light. If you do not have a solution I am going to design something to have made as an after market rail adapter for this model.


See post #6 for a link to an adapter...

Ace
(OP)


----------

